# Searching in II



## Mayble (Feb 10, 2018)

I am in the process of closing on a timeshare that trades into II.  I have only ever used RCI which requires you to deposit your week before you can search.  Does II work the same or can I search and then deposit my week once I find something?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## davidvel (Feb 10, 2018)

You can do a request first, which does not require a deposit. However, there is a "hold" placed on your unit so that it is available if you match.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 19, 2018)

Mayble said:


> Does II work the same or can I search and then deposit my week once I find something?



you can do manual searches but remember that you will only be searching the leftovers after other people's requests have matched.

but to your point, you do not have to deposit the week first in order to search.


----------



## Mayble (Feb 19, 2018)

Okay thank you.  So for a manual search I don't need to deposit but for an ongoing search I do?


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mayble said:


> Okay thank you.  So for a manual search I don't need to deposit but for an ongoing search I do?


o0 in 2018 so you have one year before and two years after), you invent an imaginary number (I use eight 8"), and then you can do the search.  Also, you select just one unit and the search works for all Marriotts' in that area, say Hilton Head or Orlando.  Patrick

CORRECTION:  I deposit my 2018 week 52 for Marriott Grand Ocean with Interval.  I can do a search in II as I have deposited that week with  II for the last several years.  I assign an eight digit number, such AS 88888888, when the reservation number comes up, and I can search although I HAVE NOT DEPOSITED THE WEEK WITH INTERVAL!

I have added the above words to correct my prior post.

Patrick


----------



## davidvel (Feb 20, 2018)

Mayble said:


> Okay thank you.  So for a manual search I don't need to deposit but for an ongoing search I do?


No you don't have to for either. See posts #2 and #3 above.


----------



## Mayble (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 26, 2018)

On IOS, not sure about elsewhere, there is an app for getaways, alerts, and resort info. I find it a little easier for some things than the website. I use it a lot actually for getaways.


----------

